# Bad hair day? How a bad hair WEEK?



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

UGH.

One of the few times I hate him having a long, cottony coat. 

Between all the rain we've gotten lately (this time from the leftovers of Lee) and the thickening of his coat for the cooler months, it's been tangle and knot city. Even combing every day isn't keeping on top of it. 

Are there any products out there than help keep the wavy frizz down? That's half the problem, all the humidity in the air, both indoors and out, has made his hair constantly wavy and that gets it tangled even faster!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

*sigh* Mother Nature be trolling me.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Cannot help......but the pic of poor Wally is so cute! Sorry you are having a bad hair week. It's been raining here too.


----------



## ChewbaccaRoxxx (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww poor guy!!!! I have my first long haired dog ever (chow) just in time for winter to be an adventure!!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you tried a spray-on conditioner? Amazon sells Chris Christensen's - Ice on Ice Detangler and Finishing Spray. I bought it, but it just arrived and I have not tried it yet.

Another item in my cart to try is Kalaya Emu Oil Moisturizing Spray. I'm planning to try it this winter when the air is dry.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

ChewbaccaRoxxx said:


> Aww poor guy!!!! I have my first long haired dog ever (chow) just in time for winter to be an adventure!!


Oh man...

If you get snow...get ready for snowball haven...then the complete desire to wrap his paws up in towels and rags to keep from leaving a water trail every where he walks and puddles where ever he sits or lays...

If it wasn't so funny to see him "walk" in a foot of snow (more like hop) - I'd dread it completely.


----------



## ChewbaccaRoxxx (Sep 4, 2011)

Bad news we are in CO!! LOL it was raining yesterday he didnt wanna go outside but you could tell he had to go, poor guy


----------



## ChewbaccaRoxxx (Sep 4, 2011)

RoughCollie said:


> Have you tried a spray-on conditioner? Amazon sells Chris Christensen's - Ice on Ice Detangler and Finishing Spray. I bought it, but it just arrived and I have not tried it yet.
> 
> Another item in my cart to try is Kalaya Emu Oil Moisturizing Spray. I'm planning to try it this winter when the air is dry.




I have some spray conditioner but Chewie is scared of the spray lol the big baby


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would think (though dont quote me on this and would also warrant a little research) but No More Tangles makes spray for kids (its made for children so you see my line of thinking here) but it might work? i dont know ... must research more....

you could also possibly dilute it just to make it even more safe ... i dont know though


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

If the snowball thing is anything like it is on my two little dogs......I feel for all of you. I have to put mine in the bathtub to melt the snowballs off of their feet and bellies if it is good packing snow. I also have been known to have a path shoveled for them to walk through too.  It is a mighty long path!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, white (and mostly-white) long-haired dogs... sometimes I wish I'd gone with a short-haired, dirt-colored breed.



















Do you normally use conditioner (separate, not two-in-one) when you bathe Wally? I condition Crystal's coat, and while the humidity makes it frizz a bit and feel a bit more coarse, it's easy to comb. I've never actually patted a coton, though, so I'm not sure if their coat is similar at all.


----------



## ChewbaccaRoxxx (Sep 4, 2011)

aww they are having so much fun!!!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> Oh, white (and mostly-white) long-haired dogs... sometimes I wish I'd gone with a short-haired, dirt-colored breed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, cute pics - they look like such a fun pair 

I usually don't use conditioner - it's usually not a problem except for days (and weeks, 6 to 11 inches of rain...are you kidding me?!) like this. Wally's coat is pretty coarse, especially to be so "fluffy" as he is (Coton means "cotton" and he feels like that when his coat is doing it's thing), so it's not too far off. 

Of course, coarse, frizzy, new coat growing in, constantly semi-damp = ARGH


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah! Wally! What the heck happened to your beautiful fluff!?! 

along the lines of the ice balls things... I had a cocker spaniel and we lived in NH. Enough said about that. Whenever we let her out, we filled a bucket with warm water and had to dip/defrost her feet and undercarriage before she came in or *everything* got soaked. All my dogs since then have been short coated.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Luckily Obi is dirt repellent. Even when he gets filthy and wet, he dries white. It's like magic.

Pixie on the other hand... She attracts dirt, but at least I can keep her shaved pretty short.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't like spray on conditioners.. it really weighs the fur down, but I think a regular wash-off conditioner would work.

I'm really OCD about cleanliness so Cadence gets baby wiped (paws, potty areas) after EVERY SINGLE walk. When it's wet and muddy, I spray him down with a hose or dump him in the tub for a quick rinse. It doesn't take long. Just a part of my daily routine now.  He knows to sit on the rug when we come back from walks and NOT MOVE till I clean him up, lol.


----------



## ChewbaccaRoxxx (Sep 4, 2011)

Im going to be taking Chewbacca into the self service grooming place soon he needs a bath and seems that his coat is growing back very well after his hatchet job that someone gave him. We took him when we got him to the self service groom place and he did so well just stood there while we did our thing and he didn't even mind the blower. Seemed like he soaked up all of the water before we even got the soap on him lol. He's a big sponge.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Cowboy magic is supposed to be good for tangles. Though really a rainsuit would be the easiest - just put him in a waterproof bodysuit and then you'd have less mess to deal with afterwards. I couldn't see doing that for going out in the yard, but for walks etc. it'd be ideal.

Lana


----------



## ChewbaccaRoxxx (Sep 4, 2011)

Bordermom said:


> Cowboy magic is supposed to be good for tangles. Though really a rainsuit would be the easiest - just put him in a waterproof bodysuit and then you'd have less mess to deal with afterwards. I couldn't see doing that for going out in the yard, but for walks etc. it'd be ideal.
> 
> Lana


Maybe a 4 legged wet suit Im sure body Glove makes one hahaha


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

lucidity said:


> I don't like spray on conditioners.. it really weighs the fur down, but I think a regular wash-off conditioner would work.
> 
> I'm really OCD about cleanliness so Cadence gets baby wiped (paws, potty areas) after EVERY SINGLE walk. When it's wet and muddy, I spray him down with a hose or dump him in the tub for a quick rinse. It doesn't take long. Just a part of my daily routine now.  He knows to sit on the rug when we come back from walks and NOT MOVE till I clean him up, lol.


Ugg don't even get me started about the time Roonie (with his lovely poodle coat) decided not to "come" in the middle of a blizzard and it wasn't just his legs and underbelly that were frozen solid with ice balls, it was the whole stinkin' dog. Ice and snow from beard to tail tip. This is also the first time we had tried to trim him so he was in a traditional schnauzer cut (left a little long to keep him warm) and with a full skirt! Full schnauzer skirts and beards and snow doesn't mix well. We have found that a bathtub works best for times like that. A bath tub and lots of warm water...


----------



## ChewbaccaRoxxx (Sep 4, 2011)

I want a warm bath everytime I come in from outside, can I live with you?


----------

